# Trinidad Fundadore new blend



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Last year when they started putting the new bands on the Trini's, they also changed the blend on the Fundadores. They also started packing them in boxes of 12 as well as the standard 24 and cabs of 50. Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the new blend. I like it a lot. Seem's stronger to me. Of course hard to tell if I will like it as much down the road after it's aged a bit. I've got some from 02 (cab) that are really good now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

have only had the 1 from '98 that heartpumper sent me (and the other one is still sitting there, quietly).

i'm no help (as usual).


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I've only had one also...so I can't help. But what in the blend changed? I am curious because to me the one I had was really mellow.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

This is exactly what I was worrying about the last few years. I liked it the way it was, but who knows now. My palate has been allowing for a much stronger smoke in the last year, but I'd still like to land a few boxes of the old style smoke...you know, tight and hard as a teenage cheerleader, lol.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I've only had one also...so I can't help. But what in the blend changed? I am curious because to me the one I had was really mellow.


Mike, I've heard from several reliable vendors that the blend did in fact change. I'm not sure exatly what, but I guess maybe a different amount of ligero or volado. They seem to be stronger, but that could also be because they are younger. My 02 cab is very rich and mature tasting. I would say they are mello as far as buzz factor, but close to full as far as taste and body. The ones I had last year that were the new blend were spicier (also could be youth) and a bit fuller also.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Last year when they started putting the new bands on the Trini's, they also changed the blend on the Fundadores. They also started packing them in boxes of 12 as well as the standard 24 and cabs of 50. Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the new blend. I like it a lot. Seem's stronger to me. Of course hard to tell if I will like it as much down the road after it's aged a bit. I've got some from 02 (cab) that are really good now.


That's news!!
I know that the new sizes just don't smoke with the exact same flavor profile as the Fundadore, but I didn't know that the blend had changed.
Will have to try a more recent smoke to see how they are.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> That's news!!
> I know that the new sizes just don't smoke with the exact same flavor profile as the Fundadore, but I didn't know that the blend had changed.
> Will have to try a more recent smoke to see how they are.


Mo, the most recent ones I bought had a code OIK ABR04. They were unusally strong for a Fundadore even though they were only 3 or 4 months old at the time. I did some asking around and had a couple good vendors tell me the blend did change on the Fundadore when the new bands, packaging, and sizes came out. A couple months after I got them they went flat and kind of weak. After a few more months they started coming around but I had already smoked most of them unfortunately. The change in character so quick was similar to what I have experienced with the D4's and also Monte #2's. Of course it could all just be in my head, LOL. Sorry, just kidding. There is a thread called "now I Know what the sick period is" thats getting some heated debate. Well actually only one person is debating it and we are all wrong.  Bruce had one of these new Trini's and really liked it. We split a cab of 02 Fundadores recently also, so he can tell you also there was a huge difference.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Mo, the most recent ones I bought had a code OIK ABR04. They were unusally strong for a Fundadore even though they were only 3 or 4 months old at the time. I did some asking around and had a couple good vendors tell me the blend did change on the Fundadore when the new bands, packaging, and sizes came out. A couple months after I got them they went flat and kind of weak. After a few more months they started coming around but I had already smoked most of them unfortunately. The change in character so quick was similar to what I have experienced with the D4's and also Monte #2's. Of course it could all just be in my head, LOL. Sorry, just kidding. There is a thread called "now I Know what the sick period is" thats getting some heated debate. Well actually only one person is debating it and we are all wrong.  Bruce had one of these new Trini's and really liked it. We split a cab of 02 Fundadores recently also, so he can tell you also there was a huge difference.


Hmm! Thanks for the info.

Now, anybody up for splitting a 24 cab?!  
Bruce, are you there?!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Mike, I've heard from several reliable vendors that the blend did in fact change. I'm not sure exatly what, but I guess maybe a different amount of ligero or volado. They seem to be stronger, but that could also be because they are younger. My 02 cab is very rich and mature tasting. I would say they are mello as far as buzz factor, but close to full as far as taste and body. The ones I had last year that were the new blend were spicier (also could be youth) and a bit fuller also.


Thanks Fred, appreciate the info.....your PLPCs are on the way, along with a few hitchhikers (from Greg)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Thanks Fred, appreciate the info.....your PLPCs are on the way, along with a few hitchhikers (from Greg)


I'm heading to the post office tomorrow also for you and Bruce.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Fired up a Tirini Reyes last night (OIK Nov 04). Very similar flavor profile to the new Fundadore's I had. Very spicy and strong. Still have a little youthful taste, but still very enjoyable. Of course the Fundadore was a bit richer and more complex. Like the new flavor or not the current Trinidads have been some of the most perfectly constructed cigars I've seen.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I'm heading to the post office tomorrow also for you and Bruce.


I'll let you know when they arrive Fred, thanks


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I don't know about the new Trini's as far as new taste on the Fundadores but the Double robusto that I had was outta this world! It has the classic Trini taste, but much richer, a little spicier and denser stick by far. It took me close to an hour and I nubbed it with hemostats it was so tasety! I would MUCH rather buy a box of those than the Trinis. Too bad they cost so darn much!!! If you haven't I would highly recommend you guys trying one! Yummmmmmmmmy!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

filly said:


> I don't know about the new Trini's as far as new taste on the Fundadores but the Double robusto that I had was outta this world! It has the classic Trini taste, but much richer, a little spicier and denser stick by far. It took me close to an hour and I nubbed it with hemostats it was so tasety! I would MUCH rather buy a box of those than the Trinis. Too bad they cost so darn much!!! If you haven't I would highly recommend you guys trying one! Yummmmmmmmmy!


I have one Paul (NavyDoc) sent. Maybe I should break it out of it's box and smoke it. Thanks Jen.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

filly said:


> I don't know about the new Trini's as far as new taste on the Fundadores but the Double robusto that I had was outta this world! It has the classic Trini taste, but much richer, a little spicier and denser stick by far. It took me close to an hour and I nubbed it with hemostats it was so tasety! I would MUCH rather buy a box of those than the Trinis. Too bad they cost so darn much!!! If you haven't I would highly recommend you guys trying one! Yummmmmmmmmy!


Sounds good! Are you talking about the robsto extra? The only double robusto for Trini I've seen was in one of those high $$ collectable humidors. I've had a few of the robusto extras and thought they were very well constructed and tasty, but a bit on the mild side. Could just need some more age to open up though.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Sounds good! Are you talking about the robsto extra? The only double robusto for Trini I've seen was in one of those high $$ collectable humidors. I've had a few of the robusto extras and thought they were very well constructed and tasty, but a bit on the mild side. Could just need some more age to open up though.


Robusto Extra....for some reason thats how I read Jens post. But thats what I got from NavyDoc.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, their almost the same size as a Siglo VI. I think the length on both is about 6 1/8 and the ring guage is a 50 on the Trini as opposed to a 52 on the SigloVI. They made 100 of those Trini Humidors that looked like a house and it had 10 Fundadores and 10 "A" sized cigars or double robustos that were 7 1/2x50. I'd love to get my hands on one of those bad boys!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Now I keep scratching my head here wondering about what's been said.

ARe the Trinidads REALLY using a new blend, or is it that the sticks using tobaccos from '03 & '04 (& maybe even '05) are that much better because of the better quality tobacco that's been showing up lately?

Just curious!!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

coppertop said:


> Robusto Extra....for some reason thats how I read Jens post. But thats what I got from NavyDoc.


Yeah that's what I meant! Robusto Extra! Smoke that bad boy! Man the one I had was not mild at all! I just sank down in my chair and drifted off to another planet smoking that thing! I hope your's is as good as mine was!

:w


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I'm heading to the post office tomorrow also for you and Bruce.


.
Yeah, cigars for me on the way. 
.
Fred, I just thought it was the youthfulness. The recent ones you had sent me and then I bought that nice little varnished 12/box were the only ones I ever smoked with less than one year of age on them. I had invited TomCigar to a taste-test for "sick-periods" and mentioned those as an example. If the blend did change and he takes me up on my offer, that one will have to be ruled out for consideration. 
.
Regardless, if there is a new blend... mine are sick right now. Glad I have some of those oldies laying around. Were ours 98s or 99s?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm really liking mine. They actually seem a bit mellower than the older Trinis I've had. 
Did you get a chance to smoke the one I sent ya? how's it compare with your 02s?



Fredster said:


> Last year when they started putting the new bands on the Trini's, they also changed the blend on the Fundadores. They also started packing them in boxes of 12 as well as the standard 24 and cabs of 50. Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the new blend. I like it a lot. Seem's stronger to me. Of course hard to tell if I will like it as much down the road after it's aged a bit. I've got some from 02 (cab) that are really good now.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

magno said:


> I'm really liking mine. They actually seem a bit mellower than the older Trinis I've had.
> Did you get a chance to smoke the one I sent ya? how's it compare with your 02s?


It was a little flat compared to the aged ones, but still good and very much appreciated. They could still be a bit in the sick period.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

filly said:


> Yeah that's what I meant! Robusto Extra! Smoke that bad boy! Man the one I had was not mild at all! I just sank down in my chair and drifted off to another planet smoking that thing! I hope your's is as good as mine was!
> 
> :w


Sounds good. I will grab some more of these. I had a 3 pack when they first came out and thought they definately had some potential. Have not had one since. Should be able to find some with a year or so on them now.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Smoked mine last night and Filly hit the nail on the head. Really good. Mine was sweet also, with hints of coffee and spice. Fantastic smoke. Out of my price range but was glad Navydoc gave me a chance to experience it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Since Filly has been espousing the flavors of the Trini Robusto Extra 2 days in a row now (I really need to stay out of chat ) I'm definitely interested. However at that price range I would usually reserve that money for different types of smokes but both Filly and Coppertop have definitely peaked my interest in this cigar.

I'll have to grab a few. Thanx for the suggestions guys (and gal).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Yeah, cigars for me on the way.
> .
> Fred, I just thought it was the youthfulness. The recent ones you had sent me and then I bought that nice little varnished 12/box were the only ones I ever smoked with less than one year of age on them. I had invited TomCigar to a taste-test for "sick-periods" and mentioned those as an example. If the blend did change and he takes me up on my offer, that one will have to be ruled out for consideration.
> ...


Ours were actually 02's. They seem more mature don't they. We were pondering the 98's (24 box), but decided to go with the cheaper cab of 02's (10% off cabs of 50).


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

filly said:


> Yeah that's what I meant! Robusto Extra! Smoke that bad boy! Man the one I had was not mild at all! I just sank down in my chair and drifted off to another planet smoking that thing! I hope your's is as good as mine was!
> 
> :w


OK filly!
I'll be smoking one across the patio from you tonite!! (LOL)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> OK filly!
> I'll be smoking one across the patio from you tonite!! (LOL)


Mo, I'm heading to Cali ( Sonoma County) June 16th to do some wine tasting and purchasing. Then I'm heading to Vegas for a bit. Too bad it's such a long drive to SoCal. Love to smoke a cigar with you someday. When are you coming to Florida to visit Bruce? I feel like I already know you since he's told me all about you and your herfs together.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Mo, I'm heading to Cali ( Sonoma County) June 16th to do some wine tasting and purchasing. Then I'm heading to Vegas for a bit. Too bad it's such a long drive to SoCal. Love to smoke a cigar with you someday. When are you coming to Florida to visit Bruce? I feel like I already know you since he's told me all about you and your herfs together.


Hey Fred,
Looks like we keep missing each other.
As long as you're going to be in California around those days, you think you might be interested in the June San Diego Herf which will likely be at the TJ LCDH on Saturday 6/18. Think you might be interested in a little detour for a day. San Diego is less than an hour's flight from Las Vegas, no doubt you can find some cheap fares (Southwest?!), and I'm sure one of the BOTLs can pick you up from the airport (personally I won't be getting there till the afternoon as I have some work commitments that AM).


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred,
Mo did not answer your question as to when he was going to come visit Bruce?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Hey Fred,
> Looks like we keep missing each other.
> As long as you're going to be in California around those days, you think you might be interested in the June San Diego Herf which will likely be at the TJ LCDH on Saturday 6/18. Think you might be interested in a little detour for a day. San Diego is less than an hour's flight from Las Vegas, no doubt you can find some cheap fares (Southwest?!), and I'm sure one of the BOTLs can pick you up from the airport (personally I won't be getting there till the afternoon as I have some work commitments that AM).


How far is the herf from San Fran. (Sonoma)? Thats where I will still be on the 18th. I'm heading to Vegas in the a.m. on the 19th.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fred,
> Mo did not answer your question as to when he was going to come visit Bruce?


I noticed that also. Probably scared he'll come down and we'll have a friggin hurricane. :hn Can't blame him after the fun we had last year.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'll have to grab a few. Thanx for the suggestions guys (and gal).


you might get a few in our July split...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, about that Greg, I forgot to tell you that I'm totally down with some of those for July's splits seeing as how I just picked up some Trini Reyes. You can count me in on that one bro. Decent prices out there as well.

XXX


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

filly said:


> Yeah that's what I meant! Robusto Extra! Smoke that bad boy! Man the one I had was not mild at all! I just sank down in my chair and drifted off to another planet smoking that thing! I hope your's is as good as mine was! :w


Smoked a Robusto Extra, that came from a 3 pack, the other day.

What can I say . . . *NICE*  !!
Yes, it had that stronger pungent tyoicaly Trinidad flavor, but what stood out was the tobacco itself. Pure, wholesome, unudulterated, Habano tobacco flavor through & through, reflective of some real great leaves in that blend. Didn't really pay all that much attention to the other nuances of flavor or complexity but just enjoyed that tobacco through & through. Smoked it till I nubbed it.

Thanks filly & Fredster for the suggestion. :w


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Smoked a Robusto Extra, that came from a 3 pack, the other day.
> 
> What can I say . . . *NICE*  !!
> Yes, it had that stronger pungent tyoicaly Trinidad flavor, but what stood out was the tobacco itself. Pure, wholesome, unudulterated, Habano tobacco flavor through & through, reflective of some real great leaves in that blend. Didn't really pay all that much attention to the other nuances of flavor or complexity but just enjoyed that tobacco through & through. Smoked it till I nubbed it.
> ...


Yeah....Thanks you BASTARDS...
Just ordered Reyes and Robusto extras, couldn't help it, compulsive disorder. You guys are no help at all, I feel so shameful and slutty and my credit card is staring at me hatefully.

Guess I'll have to try to kill that pain with some further vengeful spending...

Party Shorts, I think, 50cab. That'll teach you...

Stop me before I kill again,

Gordo


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Gordon in NM said:


> Yeah....Thanks you BASTARDS...
> Just ordered Reyes and Robusto extras, couldn't help it, compulsive disorder. You guys are no help at all, I feel so shameful and slutty and my credit card is staring at me hatefully.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try to kill that pain with some further vengeful spending...
> ...


LMAO! Glad you guys are enjoying them as much as I did! Man those are just some tastey cigars! It's nice to have such great flavor in a long smoke! Just wish they weren't so much darn $$$$$! I'll have to work overtime this summer to try and save up for some! Anyone hiring?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Gordon in NM said:


> Yeah....Thanks you BASTARDS...
> Just ordered Reyes and Robusto extras, couldn't help it, compulsive disorder. You guys are no help at all, I feel so shameful and slutty and my credit card is staring at me hatefully.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try to kill that pain with some further vengeful spending...
> ...


Sorry Gordo,

Those slippery slopes sure do grab you when you're least prepared.

Hey filly, are you up for splitting a box or maybe some 5-packs of Robusto Extra.


----------

